# WireSix/Front Range Hosting - SSD OpenVZ From 1.50/mo OnApp Cloud From 6.00/mo



## VPSCorey (Jan 6, 2014)

WireSix/FrontRangeHosting SSD Offers For 2014

All SSD OpenVZ Plans!

Semi Managed: We help with VM issues, simple software installs such as Virtualmin or cPanel.

Abbreviated TOS:  No CPU Miners, No Spamming, No Nefarious Network Activities.

Atlanta - WireSix/[email protected]
Los Angeles - WireSix/[email protected]
http://www.frontrangehosting.com/locations.php


Bandwidth Providers: Each location equipped with multiple provider up-links at 10GB/s and both Locations use Internap FCP for best packet routing.

Inteliquent
Savvis
AboveNet/Zayo
Atlanta TIE
Packet Exchange
nLayer
QuadraNet (Los Angeles)


Atlanta TestIP: testatl.frontrangehosting.com
Los Angeles Test IP: 198.147.20.15




We have VPS Plans from small 128MB VPS's all the way up to 4GB+ Plans.
Dell & Supermicro Servers
All SSD Drives
UPS Power + Generator Backup
Gigabit Ports
Diverse BGP Mix of providers


Plans: Receive 10% off with FRH10 monthly price below is without discount.  Yearly price is just an example.  You can do 1, 3, 6, and 12 month terms. 3-12 months gets an automatic 10% off. (OpenVZ Plans Only for prepay discount)

VPS-128 1.50/mo or 14.58/yr with FRH10 Discount Code
128MB Ram
128MB vSwap
5GB SSD Disk
256GB Xfer
https://www.frontrangehosting.com/hb/index.php/cart/openvz-virtual-private-servers/&step=0


VPS-256 3.00/mo or 29.16/yr with FRH10 Discount Code
256MB Ram
256MB vSwap
10GB SSD Disk
512GB Xfer
https://www.frontrangehosting.com/hb/index.php/cart/openvz-virtual-private-servers/&step=0


VPS-512 6.00/mo or 58.32/yr with FRH10 Discount Code
512MB RAM
512MB vSwap
20GB SSD Disk
1TB Xfer
https://www.frontrangehosting.com/hb/index.php/cart/openvz-virtual-private-servers/&step=0


VPS-1024 12.00/mo or 116.64/yr with FRH10 Discount Code
1G RAM
1G vSwap
40GB SSD Disk
2TB Xfer
https://www.frontrangehosting.com/hb/index.php/cart/openvz-virtual-private-servers/&step=0

Plans larger that 1024 are available see our website for details.


OnApp Cloud Plans - KVM
OnApp Cloud 3.1

512MB Plan
6.00/mo or 72.00/yr
2vCPU
20GB Disk
1TB Xfer
https://www.frontrangehosting.com/hb/index.php/cart/cloud-servers/&step=0

1G Plan
12.00/mo or 144.00/yr
2vCPU
30GB Disk
2TB Xfer
https://www.frontrangehosting.com/hb/index.php/cart/cloud-servers/&step=0

2G Plan
2vCPU
24.00/mo or 288.00/yr
40GB Disk
3TB Xfer
https://www.frontrangehosting.com/hb/index.php/cart/cloud-servers/&step=0


----------



## drmike (Jan 6, 2014)

Chicago please


----------



## VPSCorey (Jan 6, 2014)

SOON!


----------

